# Sorry kitty



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys i wanna apologize in advance for this being long or if this is a silly question or the wrong thread could someone
Someone tell me how to move it but for a lil backstory my neighbor 2 houses down has 2 outside cats (pretty sure they're both boys) and i have domesticated (somewhat) our only neighborhood feral (that I'm aware of at the moment), her name is Princess Tiger Lily and I'm pretty sure she's the only girl cat on the street she now spends most of her time in my carport/ workshop or at my in-laws behind me (opposite direction of the neighbor with the boy cats) well I've noticed those 2 Toms harassing my lil princess so I've been popping shots at them to run them off... well tonight i may have messed up and i kinda feel bad but tonight we got home from celebrating my wife's birthday and i took my canine daughter out to walk and i seen em in my back yard and thought"haven't you boys learned yet?" I went back in made my daughter dinner, grabbed my scout LT with some ALS .6 with like a 3/4-3/8 taper and some clay balls, 9.5mm, i walked back outside and there he was perched on top of one of my papaw's junk cars he has on the back of my property it was dark but i could see his outline and his eyes so i took aim and fired. I was maybe 10-15 meters away and all i heard was thump and he was gone, i walked back there with my light to check but i couldn't find him nowhere, so i guess long story short, do you guys think that clay ball would have hurt or seriously injured him? I'm really hoping i didn't hit him in the face but at that distance in the dark i couldn't tell if it was him, that car or, the tree bough he used as a seat cushion i mean i guess I'll find out eventually next time i see him around but I'm going to be honest i do feel a little guilt, for the most part i love all of God's creatures (except pests and mosquitos) and as much as he grind my gears and harasses my kid i was just trying to hit him with something non lethal, i mean that is somebody else's kid. Sorry again for the long read. Cheers! - DragonEyeShooter1


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Unless you hit his eye, he should be ok. His fur would dampen the lightweight shot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah... I'd probably not recommend clay ammo for shooting the neighbours beloved pets... Think it would be feasible at just the wrong spot you could do some damage.

As a kid I used to breed birds and cats were always a problem. I used to use cut up erasers... Though we had a kitten being a pest a year or so ago, what I ended up using was 6mm airsoft (heavy weight think it was .25g) and a 1632 tube. That worked quite well.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

When I was a kid my Pops had to put down a family cat that was acting 'rabid'. He shot it between the eyes with his .22 pistol that was always on his belt and went and buried it out in the back-fourty. About four hours later the cat showed up with a kitten in its jaws.
If you did clock that cat you can figure it has 8 more lives to run through.
I have a rude azz neighbor (that I moving far away from) with two rude azz little yapping azzterriers. I dream almost every other night of those pests roasting on my bbq. I love my dog, and all my dogs before him. I grew up on a dairy farm and have had animals that humans shouldn't have.
I am an animal myself with the heart of a child. In the back of the garage freezer in fact.
I say if a person owns an animal that doesn't respect the rules of humanity then go to a website called www.poopsenders.com and send an anonymous note and gift to that neighbor. Like I mentioned, I am moving and just signed up for the 12month delivery program to let my neighbor know that he is one lucky dude.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Thank you guys so much for your replies and support, growing up in Alexander County I've been on farms all my life so I'm totally used to pets that aren't normally pets and also my fair share of pests (my uncle owns a ranch I've spent a good bit of time on) so i really only plink on the pests or nuisance animals but i think I'll take your advice Matt I'll probly tri to find something similar in size and weight to my clays but with less potential for injury for future occurrences but at same time I'll try not to feel too bad and remember cats especially outside cats are tough, not gonna lie Mo i forgot about that he's probly got like at least 6-7 left lol


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cats taste almost exactly like chicken, just a little greasier. Catspaghetti is pretty good 
We used to eat cat all of the time at the Chinese Restaurant across the street. We caught them butchering up one of the neighbors cats one night, but she was a little touched anyway and had like 100 cats at any one time... none fixed, kittens running around everywhere and she kept the restaurant in good supply of Chinese kungmeow Chicken. 
True story


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

We have a family friend who was quite young in Germany after the war. His family struggled in the aftermath...

We were talking the one day and he says. You know why rabbits in the shops are sold with their heads still attached? Because a skinned cat looks identical to a rabbit. And in the neighbourhood back then the cats were disappearing pretty quickly.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My brother shot a cat with a spring powered Airsoft gun. It only took one hit and the cat avoided him after that. The chance of hurting an animal with an Airsoft gun are almost zero.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moving this to the Hunting Forum.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Sweet thank you Henry i wasnt really sure what category this would fall under, idk about cats but i do really enjoy rabbit....


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> When I was a kid my Pops had to put down a family cat that was acting 'rabid'. He shot it between the eyes with his .22 pistol that was always on his belt and went and buried it out in the back-fourty. About four hours later the cat showed up with a kitten in its jaws.
> If you did clock that cat you can figure it has 8 more lives to run through.
> I have a rude azz neighbor (that I moving far away from) with two rude azz little yapping azzterriers. I dream almost every other night of those pests roasting on my bbq. I love my dog, and all my dogs before him. I grew up on a dairy farm and have had animals that humans shouldn't have.
> I am an animal myself with the heart of a child. In the back of the garage freezer in fact.
> ...


ha ha ha, 12 months, ha ha ha.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> We have a family friend who was quite young in Germany after the war. His family struggled in the aftermath...
> 
> We were talking the one day and he says. You know why rabbits in the shops are sold with their heads still attached? Because a skinned cat looks identical to a rabbit. And in the neighbourhood back then the cats were disappearing pretty quickly.


old grocer dude said he used to sell cats for such & such price apiece to butchers. he also said that's why they left a leg on to tell the difference between cat & wascally wabbit.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> Sweet thank you Henry i wasnt really sure what category this would fall under, idk about cats but i do really enjoy rabbit....


We try to keep anything that's even remotely about shooting animals off the other Forums.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

hoggy said:


> old grocer dude said he used to sell cats for such & such price apiece to butchers. he also said that's why they left a leg on to tell the difference between cat & wascally wabbit.


You've never had a true drum stick unless it had a claw... lol


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys i just wanted to give you an update i saw that tabby i tagged the other day and he's right a rain, i will say i don't feel bad anymore and he now seems to understand where my property line is lol he just watched and paced the perimeter haha


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to give you an update i saw that tabby i tagged the other day and he's right a rain, i will say i don't feel bad anymore and he now seems to understand where my property line is lol he just watched and paced the perimeter haha


You just reminded me of something. On a house I had in Colorado. I had deer, elk, coins, coyotes, geese and all kids of creatures stalking me. I decided to start taking a leak around the property and fence line when my second x-wife was busy complaining about me to her Mother. Just like on Animal Planet every creature would stop at the property line and turn around. Give it a whirl.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Ahhh hell Mo i hadn't even thought of marking my territory the old fashioned way! I'll make sure to start marking early in the morning and late at night so hopefully the neighbors don't get a show, i don't want them owing me money lol that is brilliant though i should've paid more attention to the kid/me in my head


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys i just wanted to give you an update i saw that tabby i tagged the other day and he's right a rain, i will say i don't feel bad anymore and he now seems to understand where my property line is lol he just watched and paced the perimeter haha
> ...


LOL, didn't you mean give it a whizz Mo ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys i just wanted to give you an update i saw that tabby i tagged the other day and he's right a rain, i will say i don't feel bad anymore and he now seems to understand where my property line is lol he just watched and paced the perimeter haha
> ...


I use to clip on a 'Butt-set', listen and join in. You do not have to allow people to talk behind your back, at least not in your own house. Over the years when I knew a friend of my old lady was running me down, I would confront her the next time I saw her. Nip in in the bud.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Man..... get one of these:









Get half a dozen lemons. Squeeze them into the bottle with water. Pump it up and fire at cat. One shot will do the job. They hate lemon. They hate water. Both together are the ultimate humiliation.

Also works on spiders. (as Muslims we think it unlucky to kill spiders. So we use lemon spray. They don't come back.)

Get more lemons. Make lemonade. Drink it. Take a nap. Too much excitement in one day is not good.


----------

